# Doors- oil or latex?



## DelW (Apr 18, 2007)

The thread about doors and problems with sagging got me to thinking. For new interior doors, do you prefer to use oil or latex. Myself, if I'm using my HVLP I prefer to spray with oil. However I seem to switch back and forth between oil and latex, and between my HVLP and my airless. Guess I just can't make up my mind.:wallbash:


----------



## APC (Sep 25, 2007)

The doors I have the problems with in the previous thread I used latex-and behr at that. The homeowner already used it throughout the house with a previous painter and wanted me to use the same. Ive used oil doing them by hand I like the extended working time, but latex seems to be fine with spraying.(excluding the previous problem of course)


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

DelW said:


> The thread about doors and problems with sagging got me to thinking. For new interior doors, do you prefer to use oil or latex. Myself, if I'm using my HVLP I prefer to spray with oil. However I seem to switch back and forth between oil and latex, and between my HVLP and my airless. Guess I just can't make up my mind.:wallbash:


I think this is why they invented the air-assisted airless. The best of both worlds from what I've heard. I don't own one but am getting dangerously close to buying one . . . as far as oil or latex, I really try to use latex whenever I can. I used to be a bit of an oil snob, still am to a degree, but these days prefer latex for health reasons, practicality in terms of drying time as it relates to dust, etc . . . In a perfect world, I prefer hand-brushed oil any day but we don't live there so . . . 

Mack


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

I am sure most of you are aware of the fact, but we must remember that in the near future Oil Based paint will be disappearing from the market. This being due to VOC issues. The better local paint stores here are doing their best to lead a customer from using the oil based paints.


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

I like to brush with oil. 
I will have to switch to latex when they stop selling oil base...


----------



## painter jeff (Nov 29, 2007)

We don't really do many repaints, we do a lot of new const. paint jobs. All the G.C.'s we work for want latex paint on all there trim and doors.

When spraying new doors, with or without a grain pattern,.when using latex, if you get a run, or sag, don't try to get out at that moment, let dry there first. this way you get a even finish.

Now the way to get rid of the run, or sag, is to take lacquer thinner on a rag, and rub that area and wipe it off..It's like washing your mistake away..

This works on dried latex, and oil...then before rehanging your doors, respray that area, to keep the same smooth finish...No sanding needed...

This is the fastest and easiest way to remove latex and oil runs ,and sags..And it really works.

The problem with using a small roller, at the time you get you run, or sag, is that now you have two different textures on your door. When dried ,that doesn't look very good...

Even the best spray people get runs or sags...I've been spraying for 27 years, and at times i still get runs, or sags... but with my little trick to fix them, i don't let it bother me anymore....s**t happens...


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Latex


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Now the way to get rid of the run, or sag, is to take lacquer thinner on a rag, and rub that area and wipe it off..It's like washing your mistake away..

This works on dried latex, and oil...then before rehanging your doors, respray that area, to keep the same smooth finish...No sanding needed...

This is the fastest and easiest way to remove latex and oil runs ,and sags..And it really works.

Thanks for that one Painter Jeff. Good info, now filed away to be called on in the future :thumbsup: Hopefully not very often!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Here ya go http://www.painttalk.com/showthread.php?t=939&highlight=Doors


----------



## Rossiter Painting (Jan 31, 2008)

I use latex. The only thing I use oil for is to cover stains or as a primer on old cabinets. Or whatever else it may need it for.


----------

